# yo teknokid!



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

i heard that u replaced the factory bulb behind the gauges to a black one or something like that, i cant remember right now(another side effect of hunger ) but anyways do u know what kind of bulb it is? i'd like to change mine to a hyper white or blue possibly, thanks!


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the lights behind the front gauges? (speedo, tch, etc)

size 194
i have blue led's in mine.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

yes, those are the bulbs i mean


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Man, I just got the 194 LEDs, I tried to install them tonight. The damn things didnt work. What do you think is wrong? It kinda seems like they dont go down far enough into the brown thingy. But after looking at it looks like its in there good enough?? I dont know, it truly had me pissed, then I walk in the house to grab a drink, and the salad dressing falls out of the fridge and breaks all over the floor. Its been a fun night.

Did you have any problems with the LEDs??


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

dont tell me this right now man lol, i'm trying to hook up my gauges, i dont need to be hearing about problem!! lol


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

i only had probs. witha couple of the led's from autodynamic.com. i flipped the parking lights on after every bulb i put in to make sure it would work....a couple seemed to have a thin coating on the 2 exposed wires (the actual contact points). i rubbed a bit of that off, and they worked fine after that.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

hmm.. I'll check that out. So you didnt disconnect your battery to put these in? I did that just to play it safe. Is it overkill?


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

*works..*

got one to work, I sanded the wires with 1000 grit, so far i have one working. Im at school now, so i'll have to continue later. thanks for that tip otherwise i would have been screwed.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

tell us how long they last. I've heard ssomeone say they went out pretty fast.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

well theyre LEDs, I dont think they ever burn out? they have like 100,000 hours of life or something crazy like that


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

doesn't matter what they say

I guarantee you they will NEVER last 100,000hours

I had 1157 LEDs in my corners and they burnt out in 3 weeks


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

the burnout was caused by them being overpowered, get your hands on a voltmeter, and check to see what voltage is running to your lights, then look at the LED's and check to see what the maximum recommended voltage for them is. If the voltage readout on the voltmeter is higher than the recommended voltage on the LED's you need to solder a resistor inline with the power leads. I forget the way to calculate the amount of ohms neccessary to drop voltage increments, as my electronics books are packed away right now, but im sure you can find the information on the net somewhere.

LED's when wired properly, do indeed last 100k+ hours, i have some LED projects ive done on my computers, and some other electronics that are still running strong 4 years later.


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, I got them all working. I cant thank you enough 99.sel. that sanding on the wires wroked great. These things look real good, Its more of a glowing deep blue. I love it. I really would like to make a an adapter to drop these behind my HVAC controls.I gotta find a good junkyard around here. Hey 1997 Ga. Were you ever successful on your hunt for junkayrds around Orlando??


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *Well, I got them all working. I cant thank you enough 99.sel. that sanding on the wires wroked great. These things look real good, Its more of a glowing deep blue. I love it. I really would like to make a an adapter to drop these behind my HVAC controls.*


i'm always here to help where i can.
too bad nis-knacks went belly up. the frostbite el hvac gauges match perfect with mine. and the pioneer deh-8400mp should match everything perfectly as well. that'll be in by next weekend.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

NissanTuner said:


> *LED's when wired properly, do indeed last 100k+ hours, i have some LED projects ive done on my computers, and some other electronics that are still running strong 4 years later. *


 In a computer and other electronic devices, they will definately last that long. In a car, it's alot different. First off, if you wire LEDs, you should always stay under the standard mA value. The fluxuating voltage and the fact thaat a car runs closer to 14v rather than 12v makes these LEDs a problem. You're right, an extra resistor in the line would help, however, I don't feel like ghetto rigging a resistor into the line.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

so i went to autozone today looking for paint and sand paper......and i'm looking around and i see the 194 bulbs...and they look blue as fuk(almost black) and theyre only like 2$ so i say fuck it....for funs i'll take them so i bought them and installed them like 15 mins ago(pitch black outside) and i turn them on and boom they look blue as hell...they look real tight, except that they come in a two pack and i wasnt sure how many bulbs i would need so my speedometer lights up blue, but my gas and temp dont.....heh till tomorrow at least so i can go get another pair or two


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

post some pics. Im gonna get my dads digi cam and take some pics. Will have to find a host.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Equivocal said:


> *post some pics. Im gonna get my dads digi cam and take some pics. Will have to find a host. *


will do


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

the regular painted glass bulbs won't last more than a few weeks. i went thru like 4 diff. brands before i bought led's.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

so where can i get LED's?


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

How many bulbs do you need anyway? and is the blue like the deep VW blue? 
ninjacar has the indiglo hvac gauges too. I still need to find bulbs to go with the hvacs since i want more of a reverse indiglow look.

Oh yeah i told you nis knacks were going out of business. funny thing is is that its one of the few companies i seen prices go up when there are about to go out of business. I hope he does reopen nis knacks in a limited capacity but i wouldn't mind getting my hands on one of those leather/wood steering wheels for cheap along with the shifter and dash plate to go along with it for really cheap.


----------



## 99.se.ltd (Jun 21, 2002)

there's four 194 bulbs in the cluster. i got mine from autodynamic.com but there are tons of online lighting companies.

ps-nobody's ever found anything you can do with the hvac bulbs.(no aftermarket replacements)


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

4 bulbs


----------



## Nostrodomas (Jun 15, 2002)

So does anybody have pics with the blue 194 leds installed?


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

Nostrodomas said:


> *So does anybody have pics with the blue 194 leds installed? *


i currently do.....except the pictures suck because they are blue in person but look purpleish in the picture......i'll have to take some more


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

superfro86 said:


> *ninjacar has the indiglo hvac gauges too.*


No, they don't. I don't care what Six's website shows, he doesn't have any. Six is a con-artist and a bad buisnessman. Do some research on the shit Ninjacar has pulled and you'll see what I mean.


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

samo said:


> *No, they don't. I don't care what Six's website shows, he doesn't have any. Six is a con-artist and a bad buisnessman. Do some research on the shit Ninjacar has pulled and you'll see what I mean. *


i dont know who the hell six is.......but i know that ninjacar is operated by one person......(never trust a site that uses hotmail or yahoo or AIM as their e mail for business).......i too have heard a lot of bad shit from ninjacar.....fuck them......fuck them all.....he takes your money and doesnt give u shit....


----------



## NissanTuner (Dec 1, 2002)

As far as i know nis-knacks still has most of their stock and will continue filling orders until theyre out of stock, anyone know if they have any hvac gauges left before i rip my hvac apart and do it myself?


----------

